# Why is SEBASTIAN DE ALBERO so little known and under-appreciated?



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Ever heard of SEBASTIAN DE ALBERO? No? Well, he was truly the brightest mind of his generation! He even invented a form all to himself; he called it the SEBASTIAN DE ALBERO!!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

At first I thought you were trolling, but I looked him up and his music is actually pretty good. He wrote sonatas and other keyboard pieces. Maybe you should input him in the composer guest book section. The only wikipedia article I found on him was in Spanish! That's pretty little known, and judging from the relative quality of the music, I'd say under-appreciated. I wonder if he was affected by the earthquake, either directly or else his manuscripts and the general damage done to the music world around there has kept many treasures hidden?


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

You know, clavichorder, making a thread for him in the guestbook sounds like a good idea. I saw the Spanish wiki article too.
And yeah, he's a pretty good composer that was swallowed by the cruelty of time.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Good mention!

I have heard of him and have a few CDs of his harpsichord sonatas.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Good mention!
> 
> I have heard of him and have a few CDs of his harpsichord sonatas.


Hey, thanks!
Just created a thread for him in the composer guestbook. Mind leaving us a few recommendations from what you've heard by him?


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

I have the following two CDs (at least) that I enjoy (as I enjoy much Baroque harpsichord music anyway). The closest I can describe his harpsichord sonatas would be to draw analogies with those by Domenico Scarlatti.

Joseph Payne, harpsichord (BIS label). Samples on Amazon.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

There is an awesome irony to the satirical intention of this thread. And that is that Albero really was an awesome composer, full of wit and sparkle. And he in fact DID invent a form, though his most likable works use a form inherited from Scarlatti, the paired sonata. This form he invented was a Ricercar, Fugue, and Sonata three movement set up. The sonatas are great as usual, the Ricercar's are difficult to comprehend how to play like something of an earlier French composer, and the Fugue's are wild and interesting by not very concise.

If Mandryka or another early music guy notices, I highly recommend this disc:


----------

